# How to make this joint (i think its called a knapp joint)



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

While browsing google images for some ideas, I came across a picture of a drawer with this really funky joint. I have no reason to make this joint, but my curiosity is getting the best of me... Does anyone have a clue how you would go about making this? I don't think the article really went into depth on how it was made, besides mentioning that the "pins" are part of the drawer front, and not really pins at all.

http://dans-woodshop.blogspot.com/2010/07/old-dresser-drawers.html

The people way back when sure were creative

Edit: after a little more reading, it looks like we're not making these without some late 1800s machinery. Apparently it's a pain to do by hand, and the machine that was originally made to create the joint fell out of service in the early 1900s after machined dovetails came in to use. Too bad, looks better (or at least different), than the usual dovetails we all see


----------



## Sweetmadness (Dec 22, 2011)

Plug cutter?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*also known as...*

pin and crescent joint:
http://www.thewoodworksinc.com/articles/pin_cresent_joint.shtml

from here:
http://www.woodline.com/p-2253-pin-and-crescent-templates.aspx

 bill


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> pin and crescent joint:
> http://www.thewoodworksinc.com/articles/pin_cresent_joint.shtml
> 
> from here:
> ...


 
Nice look, you ever tried that Bill?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Nope!*

That's way over my skill level...either by hand or with a template :laughing: bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could get a very similar look with drilling dowel holes and inserting dowels after the drawer box is assembled.










 







.


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

Woops


----------

